# Username?



## Ewp2308 (May 20, 2018)

Can a moderator change my username so it doesn't reflect my email address? Thank you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Done


----------



## baba1234 (May 13, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Done


Can you please change my username too? it is showing as my email. Thanks


----------



## honestman1984 (May 26, 2018)

Can I change my username to honestman1984


----------



## RealityBites2 (Sep 12, 2014)

Can you change my username to RealityBites ? Thank you


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Do not change mine.

It would kill me off.

Once, once.

Once before was enough....

Kill me with words, not with a long, painted, angry fingernail at 2 AM.





The HeadMates- ref. UlyssesHeart


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RealityBites2 said:


> Can you change my username to RealityBites ? Thank you


The name was already taken so I put the number "2" at the end.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SunCMars said:


> Do not change mine.
> 
> It would kill me off.
> 
> ...


One of these days I just might change your user name to something you do not know. That way you can say that you lost yourself. >


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> One of these days I just might change your user name to something you do not know. That way you can say that you lost yourself. >


I left the big guns covered in the harbor. 
Those atop, found aboard my battleship.

I save them for people I do not like.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> I left the big guns covered in the harbor.
> Those atop, found aboard my battleship.
> 
> I save them for people I do not like.


You are a grunt... not a squid.

Where is your "King of Battle" Brigade?

How itz (t)er -minated...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> You are a grunt... not a squid.
> 
> Where is your "King of Battle" Brigade?
> 
> How itz (t)er -minated...


Aye!
THRD is an Airborne Grunt.

SunCMars is a re-incarnate, was one that were Ulysses. 
In more than one life he was a Sailor, a Great Captain of the Seas.

Did you read about SunCMars, the fisherman?
The Tale with him and his pal, The Rooster from Australia.
He piloted his Boston Whaler and had many a sea travel/travail?

Remember, Ulysses was a crewman on the first Argo, under Jason's command.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Let us know if you need anything else on this.

- JB


----------

